

Silicon Valley Hates Children - tdrnd
http://translinear.blogspot.com/2012/11/silicon-valley-hates-children.html

======
adamnemecek
Is anyone else rather annoyed by the tone of the post?

~~~
zem
what annoyed you? it seemed perfectly fine to me. in fact, it resonated with
something else i was reading earlier today, about the linux ecosystem and its
tendency to value projects for the quality of their code rather than for their
usability - in both cases, it's useful to have an outsider's perspective of
cultural blind spots you may have developed.

